
Apache Flink 1.10 - ajaviaad
https://flink.apache.org/news/2020/02/11/release-1.10.0.html
======
cube2222
I really like how Flink is incorporating SQL as a first class citizen.

If you're interested in stuff like this, keep an eye on OctoSQL[1].

We're working hard on event time streaming with exactly-once semantics in pure
SQL, being greatly inspired by the work and research done by the Flink
contributors.

It's our Bachelor Thesis actually. Though we have much left to work on, with
features like distributed execution, so there's still a long way ahead!

[1]:
[https://github.com/cube2222/octosql](https://github.com/cube2222/octosql)

~~~
lichtenberger
Brackit seems to be similar to OctoSQL in some ways, but probably more for
semi-structured data as for instance XML and JSON, while querying with XQuery
instead of SQL:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/dbis/projects/bracki...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/dbis/projects/brackit/mission/)

The project itself ([http://brackit.org](http://brackit.org)) might not be
further developed by Dr. Sebastian Baechle and his students under supervision
from Dr. Dr. Theo Härder (invented transactions / ACID semantics), but I'm
maintaining a fork with a lot of JSON processing enhancements and time travel
query additions:

[https://github.com/sirixdb/brackit](https://github.com/sirixdb/brackit)

I'd love to refactor main parts of the query processor and to port it to
Kotlin. However, as always it would be amazing to get help :-)

Research possibilities are almost endless of course, especially regarding
distributed query processing with Fink or Kafka, looking into how best to
support concurrent operations...

Publications:

Separating Key Concerns in Query Processing - Set Orientation, Physical Data
Independence, and Parallelism:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publicatio...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publications/2013/Dissertation-Baechle.pdf)

XQuery Processing over NoSQL Stores:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publicatio...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publications/2013/ValerGvD2013.pdf)

BrackitMR: Flexible XQuery Processing in MapReduce:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publicatio...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publications/2013/WAIM2013.pdf)

Unleashing XQuery for Data-independent Programming:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publicatio...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publications/2014/Unleash.2014.pdf)

Versatile XQuery Processing in MapReduce:

[http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publicatio...](http://wwwlgis.informatik.uni-
kl.de/cms/fileadmin/publications/2013/ADBIS.2013.final.pdf)

